# Δούρειος Ήχος



## Elsa (Dec 10, 2008)

Δούρειος Ήχος-09/12/08-Τζίμης Πανούσης


----------



## YiannisMark (Dec 10, 2008)

Τζιπάκος και πάλι Τζιπάκος!


----------



## danae (Dec 10, 2008)

...και ο Μάνος κάποτε.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 10, 2008)

Για να συμπληρωθεί η εικόνα, Νίκος Δήμου, 1985, για την δολοφονία ενός άλλου 15χρονου.


----------

